

Ask HN: Is there a market for user scripts? - jawns

I have developed several Greasemonkey user scripts for the company I work for, and they have measurably increased efficiency.<p>My guess is that Javascript-based user scripts could similarly improve efficiency for a number of businesses.<p>But is there a market for them?  Basically all of the user scripts I've encountered have been freely shared.<p>And if there <i>is</i> a market for them ... how does one go about explaining a user scripts (and its benefits) to someone who thinks a greasemonkey is an auto mechanic?
======
JCB_K
It would be hard. Like you said they're usually free, which gives people the
expectation they'll be free. Then they come across yours, and they'll be
surprised to see a price. Unless you're really offering something different I
don't see it happen.

A donate-button could work though, if your work is good people will often be
willing to give a few dollars.

------
Geee
It is possible to sell web apps and extensions (almost same thing as
greasemonkey scripts) on Chrome Web Store at
<https://chrome.google.com/webstore>. For Chrome only obviously.

------
tgriesser
You might find some luck on <http://codecanyon.net/>

